# cleaning old o27 track



## TrainCrazy

I am kinda new to trains .what do i use to clean track ? i have alot of old track i need to clean up . also what kind of cleaning solvent is suggested to clean my train motor parts . and finally i want to work on my own trains can anyone suggest a good lionel train maintenance and repair book .I bought a cd and it sucked !!! 

thanx 
just train crazy


----------



## tworail

The most common is an rubber eraser type that has metail particles in it. They should be availble at your hobby shop if you have one nearby. Other things can be used, but you must take care not to damage the rails needlessly. The rubber eraser type seems to work the best. I have't used solvents at all.


----------



## Boston&Maine

I have always used a fine grit sand-paper to clean up my track... I tried the eraser but it crumbled on me... Cheap Chinese junk


----------



## shaygetz

Whatever abrasive you use, make sure it is as fine as possible. The scratches will only serve to be a dirt catcher, all the worse as the scratches get coarser. Once clean, use a light oil like Wahl Hair Clipper oil to very lightly coat the track, especially when storing it.


----------



## Stan kolak

*cleaning 0-27 track*

remember the tracks are hollow, heavy sanding could break thru. erasers are good. In Florida where moisture and corrosion are rampart, some people oil the tracks a little, then wipe them dry before running a train. If any in storage, oil them and leave the oil on till use.


----------



## TheFlyingScotsman

TrainCrazy said:


> I am kinda new to trains .what do i use to clean track ? i have alot of old track i need to clean up . also what kind of cleaning solvent is suggested to clean my train motor parts . and finally i want to work on my own trains can anyone suggest a good lionel train maintenance and repair book .I bought a cd and it sucked !!!
> 
> thanx
> just train crazy


use rail zip, you can get it for about 10 bucks at a hobby shop


----------



## spider63

I used a scrubby pad. I got them in the $1 store. They seem to work fine and just make the top of the rails shiny again


----------



## alfalfa

This works for me.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=299


----------



## ntrainlover

your best bet is fine grit sand paper for old rusty tracks.


----------



## T-Man

*Welcome to tubular 3 Rail!*

Big Yes on the sandpaper. Having old Track and Trains( T-Man get it!), you need power. I'm running 110 watts on a 6 by 6 double loop with a 60 degree connection with two power feeds to the rail.The track has to be small if your using 45 watts. By routinely running the old runners, cleaning is not a big issue but helps. 
I use the Complete Service Manual for Lionel Trains it was published back in 1978 by AuroTech. It' s a blue Hardback with gold lettering. I saw one at a recent train show and noticed the publisher had changed, but the cover did not. Is it complete? No, sometimes you have to match up engine numbers with diagrams. For example the 2026, 2018, 2016 are all the same except for the number. You can find most of the part numbers for reference, but getting into trucks and motors you don't always get the piece by piece breakdown. 

Also,Greenberg published a four book paperback manual,which is out of print, if it can be found. One last word, if the drive wheels don't shine on the contact surface they're dirty too!


----------



## Boston&Maine

T-Man said:


> I use the Complete Service Manual for Lionel Trains it was published back in 1978 by AuroTech. It' s a blue Hardback with gold lettering. I saw one at a recent train show and noticed the publisher had changed, but the cover did not.
> 
> Also,Greenberg published a four book paperback manual,which is out of print, if it can be found. One last word, if the drive wheels don't shine on the contact surface they're dirty too!


Hmm, these books sound very helpful, thanks for sharing... I probably would go and pick one up, but I have decided to get out of postwar Lionel and stick with the modern Lionel Standard O and MTH Premier Line trains because I am such a perfectionist 

I do still have some prewar Lionel trains which I am _supposed _to be restoring though


----------



## T-Man

*Plugger to Perfectionist*

That's what makes the hobby so Great!! Everyone has a niche. I tend to think that I'm working on a spiral up wards towards Perfection. I'm at a point were I need parts to complete or improve the engines. My quick fixes with epoxy etc are slowing down. I'll post some fixes on how to keep Runners on the Rails.In the meantime I have to get use to this Forum.

It's embarrassing to go look at the New Trains and drool! LOL

Thanks for the assistance! B&M Go Sox!


----------

